# Recaro Airbag seats now available!!



## Wunder Wagen (Jun 14, 2000)

Hello everyone, after months of waiting I am pleased to announce that the Recaro seats are now ready for ordering. These seats bolt right in and do not require any additional parts or adapters. They have seat heating built in as well (Those who do not already have the factory heated seats will have to buy additional parts to make it work!). Because of the complicated issues with importing these seats in through customs I have asked for the assistance of a shop called Avalon Motorsports to handle the ordering for me. They have a website set up with pictures of the seats and a downloadable order form if you want to purchase. Unfortunately the Sept 11th tragedy effected the shipping costs for us to get them imported in. The cost listed on their website already reflects the additional shipping fee's. Please notice that if we get over 10+ order the price will drop due to the savings on the shipping fee's. I arranged to have a Recaro distributor sell these seats to us so they are coming directly from Recaro. We even received permission from the head German office to sell these seats in the USA because Recaro North America refuses to carry them. So, please let everyone know about this and lets try to get over 10 orders. I have posted the link below for ordering. David 
http://www.avalonmotorsports.com/recaro.shtml


----------



## JettaBoy04 (Jul 21, 2001)

*Re: Recaro Airbag seats now available!! (Wunder Wagen)*

So much for such ugly seats


----------

